# Kontiki 650 lock



## Johnval (Aug 15, 2013)

Have Kontiki 650 lock has shot,cannot re-place with same as out of production,any ideas,please.thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you will have to say which lock, before we can offer advice.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Johnval, 

As cabby has suggested, you will need to provide further details for members to be able to assist you.

Please can you provide a photo of the lock and confirm the model year of your Swift.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Johnval (Aug 15, 2013)

*Kontiki lock*

Its a Kontiki 650 2004,lock is a fab,door is 20mm with spacers.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Johnval, 

Swift show the habitation door fitted to your motorhome in the image below, however the image is not good enough to enable me to confirm whats fitted. Please can you post close up images of both the internal lock and external lock so I can assist further.

Regards,
Chris


----------

